# Idenfiant of mac(Disk Serial number, mac adress)



## mourad (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm working with xCode on a mini mac os x 10.4 Tiger. I want to get an identifiant of my machine like hard disk serial number or mac adress.
If anyone know a library, api which let me to have those information.
Thank you a lot in advance.


----------



## MisterMe (Mar 6, 2008)

mourad said:


> ... I want to get an identifiant of my machine like hard disk serial number or mac adress. ...


It is _MAC_ address, not _mac_ address. Spelled correctly or incorrectly, it is a mistake to use the MAC address for a paid application to identify the host computer. MAC addresses can readily be spoofed. Hard disk serial numbers also make a pure computer ID number. This will inconvenience the honest Mac user whose hard drive must be replaced.

Every Mac has a computer serial number which can be accessed via the *System Profile* utility. This serial number can't be spoofed and remains the same even in the peripherals change.


----------

